# Orlando, FL - Any good D&D games out there



## sithramir (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi,

   I've been playing D&D for about 15 years and have been DMing for at least 10. I am only looking to join as a player but wanted to know if there are any good games in the Orlando area. I was in a previous group on Fridays but that day just doesn't work well for me. 

   You can contact me here or via email at nick_maffeo@hotmail.com


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Oct 6, 2007)

What part of O-town are you looking at?  Also, what kinda of games?


----------



## azhrei_fje (Oct 6, 2007)

I run a game in Land O'Lakes (north of Tampa, about 25 miles from downtown) and I have two players that drive in on Sunday evenings; one from Gainesville and one from Lakeland (about 2 hours and 1 hour away, respectively).  I'd like to think that they're willing to drive that distance just for my exciting campaign (!) but it's more likely that as boyfriend/girlfriend it gives them a rendezvous point! 

You could also look at an online game using a virtual tabletop.  I use MapTool for my Sunday game and I'm just getting involved in a Thursday night game that will be online using MapTool as well.


----------

